# Ersten 8 Sekunden eines Songs herausschneiden!



## countryqt30 (12. März 2011)

Hallo,

Ich wuerde gern die ersten 7 sekunden dieses songs herausschneiden:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6559846/bkgr2.mp3
welche das Intro darstellen.
Ich brauche also nur das Intro des lieds.

Wollte fragen ob mir das hier jemand machen kann?
Ich denke, dass das sich  nicht schwer sein wird, fuer jemand der entsprechende Software und Kentnisse hat!


----------



## chmee (12. März 2011)

Vielleicht meldet sich ja Jemand. Ansonsten Audacity runterladen und selbst beschneiden.
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/?lang=de

mfg chmee


----------



## CPoly (12. März 2011)

Da ich besagtest Audacity gerade zur Hand hatte, habe ich es für dich gemacht. Habe eine zweite Datei gemacht, in der das Intro etwas lautet ist, sonst hört man das ja kaum.


----------

